# إزاى أعرف صوت الله ؟؟؟؟؟



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 يناير 2012)

عارفين ان صوت ربنا

 موجود فى القداسات والعظات  وفى الكتاب المقدس 

وممكن الرب يبعت صوته مع اى فرد بنقابله فى حياتنا بس  كمان

احلى صوت للرب هو صوت روحه القدوس 

اللى بيتكلم فى قلوبنا ويرشدنا  ويدينا ردود على كل شيىء

 لانه قال

" خرافى تسمع صوتى وانا اعرفها فتتبعنى "  ( يو 10 : 27 )


بس يا ترى لما اسمع صوت جوايا

 هعرف منين واتاكد ان دا صوت  ربنا ؟؟؟؟

مش صوت عدو الخير!!!!

 صوت الله ليه تمييز بعده صفات وهى

1 -* صوت الله هادى  ووديع*

" وأذا بالرب عابر وريح عظيمه وشديده قد شقت الجبال وكسرت الصخور أمام  الرب ولم يكن الرب فى الريح وبعد الريح زلزله ولم يكن الرب فى الزلزله , وبعد  الزلزله نار ولم يكن الرب فى النار وبعد النار صوت منخفض خفيف " ( 1 مل 19 : 11 -  12 )

صوت ربنا هنا مكنش فى قوه الريح ولا فى شده الزلزله
 ولا فى جبروت 

 لكن صوته كان

*منخفض خفيف و هادى

*
2 - *صوت الله يعطى سلام*


" سلامى اترك  لكم سلامى انا اعطيكم لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا تجزع "

دايما صوته يدى سلام فى  القلب ويلغى اى اضطراب ابليس يحاول يزرعه فى قلوبنا


3 - *صوت الله لا يتعارض  مع اى وصيه*


" واما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم الى جميع الحق لآنه لا  يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور اتيه "
 ( يو 16 : 13  )

لا يمكن الله يرشدك باى شيىء يخالف كلامه ولو سمعت صوت 

بيقول حاجه تتعارض  مع الوصيه يبقى دا اكيد *صوت ابليس*

احب اقول ان صوت ربنا مع التدريب على  سماعه بنقدر نميزه
​


----------



## أرزنا (15 يناير 2012)

سلام المسيح

لما نرى من حروب وموت وتهجير....
اليوم صوت الله  السلام وأبناء الله من يعمل للسلام


----------



## rania79 (15 يناير 2012)

تويبك جميل حبييتى ربى يباركك


----------

